# ATTN: WOULD THE WOMAN WITH THE POODLE ...



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

She said no ... she was sure they meant her. She added, "Normally this isn't something that would upset me so much ... but how mortifying! That someone would call Tatumn a poodle!!" :w00t:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG.......that is so crazy~~~I would have stood in the middle of the store and said as loud as I could...."For your Information, my baby is NOT a poodle"!!!!!!!!! and held my head up high as I exited the store!!!!!!!


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Great story. It made me laugh. Thanks for sharing. :w00t:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG! How rude!!! I would have probably ignored them and acted like I didn't hear a thing and then if they came up to me, I would have told them I didn't realize they were talking to me... my dog was NOT a poodle. :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That is a great story and I need the laugh!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smrofl: That's one of the funniest stories I've ever heard.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: Also for anyone not familiar with Big Lots it is a low rent Walmart. They should have been honored to have Cherie and her 'poodle' shopping in their store!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Jun 17 2008, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592535


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: Also for anyone not familiar with Big Lots it is a low rent Walmart. They should have been honored to have Cherie and her 'poodle' shopping in their store![/B]


Ditto that! Thanks for the laugh. Sorry Cherie was embarrassed. I don't like Big Lots anyway......


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanx for the story! It make me alot laugh... :biggrin: :HistericalSmiley: 

*omg.. listen to this!*
i get the same thing at my job... i have a pic of both of my babies displayed at my parents store so when customers come in the store and always comment that their dog at home looks just like them... they have a Lhasa Apso!!!! OMG... do you think kodie and kelsie look like Lhasa Apso's?!!!! i get offended... :smpullhair:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh that's funny! If I'd been in her shoes I'd have been furious though and I also would have made it very clear that my dog is *not* a poodle. Why in the world would Big Lots not allow dogs? Our dogs are without a doubt cleaner than anything they carry in that store. Can you tell I'm not a fan? Anyway, tell her thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Love the story (but feel sorry for Cherie). And, Heidi, I think you're right -- they couldn't possibly have been thinking that Tater Tot was a POODLE. It must have been some other crazy lady. :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

How stupid of them! I just don't understand if you have your fluff contained in a carrier why any store (especially Big Lots ) would even care! Minnesota is supposed to be one of the most uptight states about allowing dogs in public places and Washington State is supposed to be the best. Naturally I live in MN. :bysmilie: When my husband and I move to another state, we're for sure checking into how accommodating the state is to such things before moving there.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL!

I am a poodle lover and take it as a compliment when my Wolfie is mistaken as one.

:wub: 

Of course, I came to be owned by a Maltese because he was the best match of a baby brother for our poodle but that is another story.



I love the idea of loudly announcing that "For your info, it is NOT a POODLE!"

:rofl:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

This gave me a much needed laugh! I love it! How dare they call Tatumn a poodle! I bet she wont be back at Big Lots any time soon!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

We were kicked out of Publix with Maggie once, which I totally understand. :brownbag: We weren't full on grocery shopping, but just picking up a few items and it was late at night. We had done it before and no one said anything besides how cute Maggie is. It wouldn't have been so bad if the lady was nice about, but she was just so rude. So I waited outside with Maggie while Harry checked out.

So I totally understand, but I can't believe that they used the loud speaker!!! :smmadder: How rude, insulting, and embarassing!!! :smmadder: Plus, little Tater Tot looks nothing like a poodle (no offense to poodles)!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AH HA - see what happens when you cut hair , every breed looks the same  That must have been funny , I would have twirled and skipped to the exit - if they want a show , give 'em one . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to think quick on your feet Cheri..........I feel bad that it happened to Cheri, she must have been mortified. Poodle....WHAT Poodle? I hope the Tater Tot doesn't get a complex.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the story. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I`m sorry that Cherie was on the receiving end of such a humiliating and tacky way of dealing with this situaiton. I don`t think we have Big Lots in Canada, but if we did, I would boycott it on Cherie & Tatumn`s behalf.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

That's hilarious and horrendous! What an unprofessional way to handle the situation, really, the loud speaker?!?! :eek2_gelb2: :yucky: 

Josie says: No offense taken, I even get offended when people call me a poodle, and I'm half of one. I have identity issues and prefer to think of myself as a Maltese mix, than a Maltipoo. I'm in poodle-denial. :behindsofa: :brownbag:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:smrofl: I can just picture it-Poor Cherie but sheesh-what harm was T doing? It's not like she had him on the ground where he could break stuff-oh well-it was good for a laugh anyway :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Ya know....what if Tater was a therapy dog? What if he could let Cherie know she was having a seizure or something? There are dogs who are certified to do this and Tater COULD have been one of those dogs (those dogs are even allowed in stores that sell perishables, just like a seeing eye dog.) How humiliating would that be to someone in that situation? Hrrrumph, I can see the headlines now....

[attachment=38319:tater_paper.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jun 17 2008, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592719


> Ya know....what if Tater was a therapy dog? What if he could let Cherie know she was having a seizure or something? There are dogs who are certified to do this and Tater COULD have been one of those dogs (those dogs are even allowed in stores that sell perishables, just like a seeing eye dog.) How humiliating would that be to someone in that situation? Hrrrumph, I can see the headlines now....
> 
> [attachment=38319:tater_paper.jpg][/B]


OMG!! That mocked up newspaper is hysterical!!!

Heidi, I loved that story... it was told in such an entertaining way... Thanks so much for the chuckle!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

were they afraid to talk to cherie in person?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OH MY GOSH!!!!! That is about the funniest thing I've ever seen! WHERE on earth did you find a pic of the "Atlanta Journal" to use?! That is so cute and resourceful, I won't even mention that you used Tchelsi's picture instead of Tatumn's. :woohoo2: 


QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jun 17 2008, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592719


> Ya know....what if Tater was a therapy dog? What if he could let Cherie know she was having a seizure or something? There are dogs who are certified to do this and Tater COULD have been one of those dogs (those dogs are even allowed in stores that sell perishables, just like a seeing eye dog.) How humiliating would that be to someone in that situation? Hrrrumph, I can see the headlines now....
> 
> [attachment=38319:tater_paper.jpg][/B]


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 17 2008, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592758


> I won't even mention that you used Tchelsi's picture instead of Tatumn's. :woohoo2:[/B]


Oops, we can't have that!

[attachment=38321:tater_paper1.jpg]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Heidi,

I never would have even paid attention to the LOUDSPEAKER once I heard the word poodle. B) They certainly would have had to send someone after me... :angry: Then that poor person would have gotten an ear full.

So sorry that happened,
Melanie


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I love the newspaper graphics!! :biggrin: 

Honestly, that person who was on the loud speaker does not have any tact or managerial skills- which is probably why they are working where they are. What they did was wrong. A sales associate or manager should have come to you directly and discreetly. I used to have a Double yellow head amazon parrot and he came everywhere with me. When he was not welcomed, people were gracious in letting me know. Just because I can be a brat at times and am quit with the wit, I would have requested to see a manager and let them know how unprofessional the loud speaker snitch was and would probably embarrass the store further with saying that the puppy was a therapy dog just to get back for the humiliation. Granted I would be very business like about it but I would make sure that they knew that what they did was wrong. kwim? There was no harm or foul for the fur baby being at the store like Big Lots. As one of the Ladies stated. The dogs are 120% cleaner than the entire store and contents within it. I have been in one and trust me there is nothing that a puppy can do to harm the place, especially if s/he is in a puppy purse.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:w00t: LOL!! Now it's perfect ... I can't wait to show this to Cherie. She has no idea her story is nationwide news!! :smrofl: 

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jun 17 2008, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592765


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 17 2008, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592758





> I won't even mention that you used Tchelsi's picture instead of Tatumn's. :woohoo2:[/B]


Oops, we can't have that!

[attachment=38321:tater_paper1.jpg]

[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Good to know. Big Lot lost one more client. I won't be going there to do my shopping.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I think Big Lots also has out dated food if I'm not mistaken. Well I was booted from CVS the other day (I've been there plenty of times with Mia) but Mia wasn't in her bag she was riding in the child seat of the shopping cart. I only went in for allergy meds and when I got to the cashier the manager was stocking an aisle close by and said I couldn't have her in there. So I said it's my turn to pay and I'll leave and she said no she can't be in here. So I call hubby that was in the car to come get her. What a mistake. :w00t: He came inside in his loud Cuban voice and said where is the dog hater???? I told him shhh just get her. No he says I want to see the dog hater. :woohoo2: She is cleaner than most people. The manager didn't say a word :shy: as I paid and quickly retreated with Mia and hubby in tow. I know now NEVER to mess with hubby when it comes to his beloved Mia.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Incredible. What a moron - a poodle indeed!! Poodles are precious and scrumptious, but to mistake a Maltese for a Poodle? Give me a break. I hope Tatumn and Cherie held their heads up high when they left that dump.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

> Ya know....what if Tater was a therapy dog? What if he could let Cherie know she was having a seizure or something? There are dogs who are certified to do this and Tater COULD have been one of those dogs (those dogs are even allowed in stores that sell perishables, just like a seeing eye dog.) How humiliating would that be to someone in that situation? Hrrrumph, I can see the headlines now....
> 
> [attachment=38319:tater_paper.jpg


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: Add injury to insult! (nothing against poodles, of course).


Now I also won't be shopping at Big Lots....


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm picking myself up off the floor from laughing so hard over this whole story, the mocked up newspaper, etc. I am sorry it happened...but it is funny and you might as well laugh at things that happen in life! Great story! I can just visualize the whole thing. By the way - I love bargain stores!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

In my defense--I am a stuffy New Englander and I would have been pissed to no end!

I got asked to leave a Walmart once with Ollie. I had him in the child seat. I had to stop in quickly to grab one item and I wasn't going to leave him in the car. My bad


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That was too funny, but geez Big Lots employees....take a chill pill!!!!! Did they have to announce that over the loud speaker?!?!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: That is hilarious! but I can't imagine being told to leave over a loudspeaker! That's Big Lots for ya!

Last year I was told to leave a park with Susie & Sadie! This was a public park where dogs are allowed, as long as they aren't running loose. They were having a Colonial fair, and I didn't even think twice about bringing the girls with me since it was an outdoor event. no one said anything about them being there (other than how adorable they were!), and even the person at the front entrance said nothing about dogs not being allowed. 

The event was winding down, and we were heading for my car to leave when a woman wearing a colonial dress came up to me and said, "Dogs are not allowed here". At first I chuckled, thinking she was joking! Susie and Sadie weren't even on the ground - they were in my arms. There were sheep, goats, horses and mules at the event, and you had to watch where you stepped - if you know what I mean! There was no way I would have even let them on that ground! The woman was very rude and insisted I leave immediately with them. I am a very non-confrontational person and avoid conflict whenever possible, so I very politely told her that I was ready to leave anyway. She then went on to say that I couldn't walk through the fair to leave, but had to exit through the back and walk around the perimeter! :new_shocked: I could not believe it! But I was just glad to get away from that woman!

Some people just don't like dogs and don't mind letting you know!

Tell Cherie that store didn't deserve the honor of Tatumn's presence!!! :thmbup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Bella Rose @ Jun 17 2008, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592519


> OMG! How rude!!! I would have probably ignored them and acted like I didn't hear a thing and then if they came up to me, I would have told them I didn't realize they were talking to me... my dog was NOT a poodle. :biggrin:[/B]




I would have stayed and when they came up to me i would have said, Were you talking to me on the loudspeaker i didn't realize you meant me since my dog clearly isn't a poodle and would have made a big to do when we were leaving.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Now, see . . . this is where I'd get creative! I'd act like I was deaf, and never heard the announcement. If approached, I wouldn't respond unless they tapped my shoulder or something to physically get my attention. I'd turn to them and say, "Excoothe meh? Iah canough heh you. Iah canough undastah wha yo augh saihin to meh. Pehs loo aht me so Iah cahn reah yah liphs."

Most times, they'll tuck their tail between their legs and walk away. :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Aug 12 2008, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618711


> Now, see . . . this is where I'd get creative! I'd act like I was deaf, and never heard the announcement. If approached, I wouldn't respond unless they tapped my shoulder or something to physically get my attention. I'd turn to them and say, "Excoothe meh? Iah canough heh you. Iah canough undastah wha yo augh saihin to meh. Pehs loo aht me so Iah cahn reah yah liphs."
> 
> Most times, they'll tuck their tail between their legs and walk away. :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so funny :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

That is too funny.......

I was in DSW this weekend with Snowy and my husband. This lady was standing looking at shoes looking at snowy like she was some kind of disease and that really pist me off.....I looked at my husband and he begged me not to do or say anything but of course I couldnt resist......I didnt say anything but I did follow her all over the store with my baby in hand until it was time to pay...... at one point my husband tells me "I want to go home" I said not until she gets enough of Snowy....

I think, hey if you dont like my Snowy thats ok just dont stare at her with a disgusted face..that is disrespectful. :chili:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

This thread is too funny :HistericalSmiley: Just one more reason to hate Big Lots :smtease:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, I would be pissed. My understanding has always been that you can't take your dog anywhere that food is being sold or prepared. Otherwise they need to post that dogs aren't allowed. Of course they have the right to discreetely ask you to take your dog outside, but the loudspeaker is ridiculous. You should sue them for emotional distress, LOL. I can't understand why you can't carry a dog, in your arm or a bag, into a store like Big Lots. People aren't asked to leave when their kids throw tantrums or they are talking way too loud on the cell phone. I find both annoying and inconsiderate.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Aug 13 2008, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619411


> Wow, I would be pissed. My understanding has always been that you can't take your dog anywhere that food is being sold or prepared. Otherwise they need to post that dogs aren't allowed. Of course they have the right to discreetely ask you to take your dog outside, but the loudspeaker is ridiculous. You should sue them for emotional distress, LOL. I can't understand why you can't carry a dog, in your arm or a bag, into a store like Big Lots. People aren't asked to leave when their kids throw tantrums or they are talking way too loud on the cell phone. I find both annoying and inconsiderate.[/B]



I think Big Lots does have surplus food.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 17 2008, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592627


> How stupid of them! I just don't understand if you have your fluff contained in a carrier why any store (especially Big Lots ) would even care! Minnesota is supposed to be one of the most uptight states about allowing dogs in public places and Washington State is supposed to be the best. Naturally I live in MN. :bysmilie: When my husband and I move to another state, we're for sure checking into how accommodating the state is to such things before moving there. [/B]




Eastern Washington is terrible. :smmadder: I can come across the border to Idaho and get in almost every store including Walmart, I do keep Matilda in her bag, haven't tried B&B in a bag, she'll have to get use to one. I have taken Matilda in Big Lots in Idaho.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Aug 12 2008, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618758


> That is too funny.......
> 
> I was in DSW this weekend with Snowy and my husband. This lady was standing looking at shoes looking at snowy like she was some kind of disease and that really pist me off.....I looked at my husband and he begged me not to do or say anything but of course I couldnt resist......I didnt say anything but I did follow her all over the store with my baby in hand until it was time to pay...... at one point my husband tells me "I want to go home" I said not until she gets enough of Snowy....
> 
> I think, hey if you dont like my Snowy thats ok just dont stare at her with a disgusted face..that is disrespectful. :chili:[/B]


You are my kind of woman!!! :yahoo: Love it!!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

The food at Big Lots looks a bit scary to me ... :w00t: 

I have one just down the street and go in if I have to buy something cheap for a school project or if I break the glass from a nice picture frame, I buy a cheap one from there to replace the glass

The last thing I bought was a basket for the pantry .. most of the stuff really scares me !!!

Do you think I should go there with Max and Bella just to see what happens ??


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

We were also *kindly* haha asked to exit a walmart the same day Stella came into our lives. There was no way we were leaving her in the car, as she was only 7 weeks old. We had her hid under a blanket like a baby, but she kept poking her head out because she absolutely hates to have it covered up and a *nice* employee said "that's not a pup is it?" and I replied, "well, only if you think it is." he proceeded to tell us that there were so many health code violations, etc. and that we would have to leave immediately. I had no problem with that until he decided it was necessary to escort us off the premises himself! I, rather loudly, made the comment that my "pup" was much cleaner than most of the people who were there and quite possibly that *lovely* employee. A week later, one of my sorority sisters was in the EXACT SAME walmart with her brand new baby, who needless to say was not even covered up!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG that is soo funny.


----------

